# To those wanting an ALL DAY texting beast known as the Stratosphere...



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

I did this a while back. This is with the stock battery.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

???


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

lecapitan said:


> ???


Think he is trying to show (off) the long battery life of his Stratosphere... unfortunately not everyone in every circumstance can get this kind of battery life with 7 hours and 26 minutes of time using the display and the battery down to 2%... It is possible, under the correct conditions, but hardly commonplace.


----------



## lecapitan (Jun 28, 2012)

Without any details this thread is worthless :\


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol. I had the phone on stock with the rchp kernel clocked at 800 max 200 min and texted for that long. Used gosms and set up a black theme. Stayed on WiFi all day.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

If only my nexus could even get close to this

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Now I was reading stuff on the internet on it for over 8 hours straight and its still at 35%!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone else had good screen on time?

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------

